# MS290 or MS390



## ikessky (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to be getting a saw in the next few weeks.  I'm having a hard time deciding between the MS290 and the MS390.  Is the extra power of the MS390 worth the extra $100?

BTW, don't tell me to get a Dolmar.


----------



## Jamess67 (Mar 1, 2009)

I like my 290 with 20 inch bar, however on the big logs (12"+ dia) its easy to bog down, If you can afford it and dont have to tote it thru the woods too far Id get the 390.


----------



## Brian VT (Mar 1, 2009)

There's no replacement for displacement. I'd go handle both of them and see if the bigger one is nimble enough for the intended use.
If they're close enough, in your hands, go with the bigger motor. It'll give you more options for bar sizes.


----------



## burntime (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 029 super farm boss which is an earlier version of the 290.  It has cut everything including 36 inch oaks.  It does get heavy though.  I ran a 390 and it has a little more power, but does weigh more.  I would not want the extra weight.  If you are going to just cut big stuff, go with the 390, if you want all around....pricey...but the ms361 is the way to go  I wish I would have went that route.  Remember you will have it for years.  Mine is on year 9 and runs like new!


----------



## mike bove (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the 310 and like iy  have u considered it?


----------



## ikessky (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm a pretty big boy, so saw weight is not an issue.

I would love to buy a professional saw, but $650 is not really an option for me right now.  The MS390 at ~$450 is about the highest I can go right now.

I did look at the MS310 briefly, but I don't feel it offers me anything more than the MS290 which is $50 cheaper.


----------



## Brian VT (Mar 1, 2009)

ikessky said:
			
		

> I would love to buy a professional saw, but $650 is not really an option for me right now.


Now I gotta say it. Get a Dolmar ! LOL ! 
At least you might should run one ? My buddy worked for a tree co. and has an MS290 at home. He scoffed when I told him I was thinking about Dolmar for my 1st saw. 
He ran mine and said "Holy ***. This thing rips."


----------



## ikessky (Mar 1, 2009)

If I could get the same service on a Dolmar in my area as I can with Stihl or Husky, I would maybe consider it.  I have a Stihl dealership ~10 minutes from my place.


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 1, 2009)

They are the same weight.  Buy the bigger saw if you can afford it and muffler mod it after the warranty runs out.  That was would pull a 24" all day long.


----------



## Brian VT (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a good Husky/Stihl/Echo dealer 10 min. from my workplace and several others within 20 min.
All logic told me to buy from one of them. I drove 1 hr. to get my Dolmar and I couldn't be happier.
Sorry for the side track. It's your money and you sure can't go wrong with the saws you are looking at.


----------



## Brian VT (Mar 1, 2009)

aandabooks said:
			
		

> They are the same weight.


Are they ? The 290 says 13 lbs. The 390 says 13 lbs. (powerhead only).


----------



## ikessky (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm cutting 6-10 cords per year.  If it was more than that, I would probably be looking at pro saws.  Why do you say the MS390 is underpowered?  I would be looking to run an 18" bar.


----------



## mike bove (Mar 1, 2009)

OUCH


----------



## ikessky (Mar 1, 2009)

Lord of the Flames said:
			
		

> OUCH


Ouch to what?  6-10 cords?


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 1, 2009)

Brian VT said:
			
		

> aandabooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 290/310/390 are exactly the same saw.  The weight on all three is 13lbs powerhead only.  The difference in that each step up has a 2mm bigger bore.  So you can take a 390 top end and put it right on a 290.  No other changes.


----------



## Brian VT (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, then I say it's a no-brainer. If the choice is between the 290 and 390, and he has the $100, get the 390. 
I suppose he could pinch the $100 now and get the 290 and then upsize the P&C;later. I'd get the 361, though.


----------



## mike bove (Mar 1, 2009)

AOD said:
			
		

> Just buy the 361 and get it overwith. The 290 is a "meh" saw for anything more than b   asic property maintenance and the 390 is a heavy, underpowered pig.


                                                                                                                                                                                                          ouch to this


----------



## mike1234 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am very happy with my saws, I cut with a couple of guys, one cuts with 2 husky's, not sure of size, but he loves them, and one guy who cuts with a craftsman, and he is happy with his saw, but would like to upgrade of a Stihl or Husky.  I own Stihl's because the guy who owns the local dealership is a friend, I get pretty good deals, otherwise I think I would of bought husky because of owner loyalty.



			
				AOD said:
			
		

> Just buy the 361 and get it overwith. The 290 is a "meh" saw for anything more than basic property maintenance and the 390 is a heavy, underpowered pig.



Wow, more expert advice.  Maybe just tone down the "the rest of you are idiots, I'm the only one who knows what I am talking about" attitude.  Just an Idea.  Why would we listen to someone with that attitude anyway?


----------



## burntime (Mar 4, 2009)

AOD, don't pick on the 290/029 group, they will mess you up! :lol:  I was really thinking of upgrading to the 361 from my 029, can't do it, it has been a great saw and done almost everything I have wanted.  If I want more a muffler mod may be in order :cheese:


----------



## wldm09 (Mar 26, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> I have a 029 super farm boss which is an earlier version of the 290.  It has cut everything including 36 inch oaks.  It does get heavy though.  I ran a 390 and it has a little more power, but does weigh more.  I would not want the extra weight.  If you are going to just cut big stuff, go with the 390, if you want all around....pricey...but the ms361 is the way to go  I wish I would have went that route.  Remember you will have it for years.  Mine is on year 9 and runs like new!



I don't want to hijack this thread but how do you like your Speeco 22T and how long have you had it?  Thanks.


----------



## wldm09 (Mar 26, 2009)

My father has a 290 and I have a 390 and we cut side by side.  His saw cannot keep up with my saw, period.  He runs out of power and I never do.


----------



## wldm09 (Mar 26, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> I have a 029 super farm boss which is an earlier version of the 290.  It has cut everything including 36 inch oaks.  It does get heavy though.  I ran a 390 and it has a little more power, but does weigh more.  I would not want the extra weight.  If you are going to just cut big stuff, go with the 390, if you want all around....pricey...but the ms361 is the way to go  I wish I would have went that route.  Remember you will have it for years.  Mine is on year 9 and runs like new!



Everyone raves about the 361.  What is different about it?  Thanks!


----------



## Wet1 (Mar 26, 2009)

AOD said:
			
		

> Woodsman_WI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Forgetting the homeowner vs pro grade differences, the 361 is lighter and more powerful.


----------



## burntime (Mar 26, 2009)

The 361 is faster chain speed and less weight, a little more HP.  Woodsman, I love my 22 spee Co. splitter.  Mine has a 33 quart hydrolic capacity and 6.75hp briggs.  I use hydro trans fluid so it flows in winter.  I also use synthetic in the motor so I can start it in winter.  They make a 25 ton with a 5 vs 4.5 inch ram and 10hp motor.  The exhaust blows on you the whole time you use it.  It also sucks more gas.  Elm is about the only thing that ever hits the second stage and I have yet to find something it will not split.  I have tilted it and split 30 plus inch oak and hickory!  Tractor supply sells the same one as a husky brand...


----------

